# Mimicking a stream from cave, suggestions.



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I want to mimick this cave. 









I put this rock in and put moss and ferns around it. 









Will the xmass moss eventually come out and hide the canvas? Is this a good start? I can take the rock out and glue more ferns or moss on it. I don't know what else to do with the xmas moss. This seemed the best way to keep the moss from falling apart. Hoping the stargrass on the right of the rock will grow tall as it once was.


----------



## hamsterman (Jan 17, 2007)

The moss should grow out and cover it pretty well as long as you spread the moss evenly. You might want to use small ferns to cover any netting that still appears after the moss grows out.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

This is a 29 gallon tank.
Coralife T5NO dual 28W & T8 Life-Glo 18W 3hrs on/ 3hs off/ 4hrs on.
Xtra light, T8 Aqua-Glow 18W, on 11hrs

Extra light sits on the bottom in the rear. Since I have added it the color of my background (fabric) has changed to a lovely blue. It actuality it is brilliant sky blue. Looks like it has a purple hue in some pictures.

Four weeks and the moss is starting to peak out.









With the addition of the ferns the Whiteskirt Tetra are finally settling in and swimming.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Update!!
Put river sand over the dirty pool filter sand.

Front view









Right side









Left side
Marbles to mimick water









PLANTS
Cabomba carolina, Dwarf Lilly bulb, Elodea, Four leaf clover, Green foxtail, 
Java fern v windelov, Java fern v needle leaf, Ludwiga repen, Fissden moss 
Taiwan moss, Pennywort, Stargrass, and Wisteria.

Be gentle with criticism. Aquascaping irritates injuries to my neck

Next plan is to make trees with the moss using mesh shaped into funnel.


----------



## Rescue Ranger (Jan 20, 2009)

I think you did excellent. I really like the mimic of the rock - you pulled it off nicely!

For the moss - did you sandwich the moss between two grates? What did you use?


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Rescue Ranger said:


> I think you did excellent.
> 
> Did you sandwich the moss between two grates? What did you use?


Thank you! I needed to hear that. The moss is laying on .5 squared wire mesh with fabric from laundry basket sewed over it. I have taken it out to attempt to shape it into 2 trees to sit on top of the rock.

The right side I am not totally happy with. Thinking when the stargrass grows to fill the back with it. Perhaps a path of white pebbles on the right side.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Here is my attempt to make a tree. The moss had grow 4 in out of the matting in 8 wks. I will make another. It is made with cross stitch material rolled and tied with wire. The mesh from a laundry basket I sewed around the moss. Then pushed the tube into the sand.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

It's cute. I'd like to see you do a diy on this so I could understand it better.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> It's cute. I'd like to see you do a diy on this so I could understand it better.


You were talking about the tree? It is pretty simple. Role the plastic cross stitch and keep it together weaving wire through it. Then rolled it over the moss. Rolled the weaved fabric and sewed it at its ends. Used fabric from pop up laundry basket. 









I got the idea from this







.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

A month has gone by. Still getting adjusted to new job thus haven't had time to trim.


----------



## MizzMurky (Feb 15, 2011)

still looks nice though! I like how even though it's underwater it still looks like scenery you can find on land.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Thank you MizzMurky!! 

Next plant is to put silver metal from mouth of cave. Then glue the white marbles on it. That is what makes the marbles on the floor shine. Then want to add 2 moss tubes. One next to the present one on the left. One in front of filter inlet. Also need to trim the tops off the Starmoss and pull out the black stem. Also more trimming to be done. 

Have plan to jump start plants in a 10 gallon using Co2 tabs. For can't stand the smell of the diy Co2 which uses yeast.


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

I like it. The cave has a lot of depth.

Moss can be a pain to grow out eh? It takes a while, lol.


----------



## sjuapseorn (Feb 17, 2011)

Hilde said:


> You were talking about the tree? It is pretty simple. Role the plastic cross stitch and keep it together weaving wire through it. Then rolled it over the moss. Rolled the weaved fabric and sewed it at its ends. Used fabric from pop up laundry basket.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This totally answered my "where the heck am I gonna find mesh" question!!! 

Your tank looks super awesome!!


----------



## moto (Jan 12, 2010)

Can we get a close up pic of the star moss? I was gonna buy some off ebay untill i heard it was not a submersed plants.


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

Lol, you could just cut up a loofa...

The plush meshy things in the dollar store or wal-mart have a few feet of mesh in them.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

moto said:


> Can we get a close up pic of the star moss? I was gonna buy some off ebay untill i heard it was not a submersed plants.


It grows fine for me. Just when it gets top heavy the shade cause the bottom to get black. I bought the plant with black leaves through out thus I let it grow out. 

Close up of Stargrass. It need pruning bad but I have been exhausted due to starting new job.









Next tree I will only put moss in the front.

Thanks all for you compliments. I have been struggling with aquascaping since Nov 2010.


----------



## sjuapseorn (Feb 17, 2011)

Hilde said:


> It grows fine for me. Just when it gets top heavy the shade cause the bottom to get black. I bought the plant with black leaves through out thus I let it grow out.
> 
> Close up of Stargrass. It need pruning bad but I have been exhausted due to starting new job.
> 
> ...


Wait is there a difference in Star Moss and Star Grass?
I'm confused now!! 

your tank looks amazing though!


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

That looks amazing! What kind of ferts do you use to get this type of growth?


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

sjuapseorn said:


> Wait is there a difference in Star Moss and Star Grass?


Oops! I thought we were talking about star grass. I don't have star moss.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

psalm18.2 said:


> That looks amazing! What kind of ferts do you use to get this type of growth?


I dose with Brightwell aquatics FlorinMulti, FlorinFe and an Excel alternative. I get brightwell aquatic products on line LNT.com, for no shipment charge. Weekly also dose 10ml of soda water. An idea I got from javatank.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Bottom bulb changed to Zoo Med Superdaylight. Now the true color of background viewable. Plants thinned out for auction. Right side plan to make a moss tree as have done on the left side.

Only happy with the trail of Marsilea drummondii and, ferns around the cave. Thinking of taking the marbles out and make a shallow area with white gravel.
Suggestions for plant placement appreciated.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

July 4th. Need suggestion on pruning and placement of ludwiga and frill.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

You first need a cave:tongue:
You'll need a nice rock like entrance, there are many entrances to caves.....but there are what are called classic openings, with a nice wide arch.

Alabaster might be used as the stream coming out of the cave.........it gives the effect of a lake or a pool of water.

Polished smooth rocks are part of it.

The view needs to fool the viewer into thinking the back of the tank goes into a hill side etc.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

plantbrain said:


> You first need a cave:tongue:
> You'll need a nice rock like entrance
> 
> The view needs to fool the viewer into thinking the back of the tank goes into a hill side etc.


The rock with the hole is suppose to be the cave. Thinking of making a wall behind and around with lava rock. Got to be something cheap.

For water had clear marbles on top of metal. It corroded and everything around was black. Thinking next use mirrors with clear marbles.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

looks pretty sweet to me


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Thank you kamikazi! 
Agree with Plant Brain but doing it cheap is difficult. Read that Alabaster is sold in Colorodo. My mom lives there. I will see if she can bring some when she visits. Looks like it might be expensive.


----------



## fishin4life (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks great. The background looks like it goes on and on. I like the depth it gives. Is it painted?


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

fishin4life said:


> Looks great. The background looks like it goes on and on. I like the depth it gives. Is it painted?


It is a blue grey silk material. I taped on the back with gorilla tape. The color is enhanced with a light on the bottom behind the tank. Tis an idea I got from gf225
In bad need of trim but having problems with my back thus lazy.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

i never noticed this thread before. its pretty awesome. and i agree with sewing, the tree is neat as well.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Thank you!! I am still a novice at aquascaping. Still don't have a stable job thus can't spend much time on the scape.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

you're welcome. i know all about being on a budget, so now its even better.


----------

